# Jorge Garbajosa... WHO???



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

The decision is firm, although will not be official until the Unicaja culminate its activity in the League ACB: Jorge Garbajosa (28 years, 2'04 m) will play the next season in the NBA. The club of malaga will do a last intent to retain him (will offer to expand and to improve the present contract, that finishes in 2008), but the wing-center of Madrid is specific to culminate his sports career in the NBA. Has already a firm offering of Toronto, but perhaps opt for another with less competence in its position. Mike D' Antoni, that was its coach in Treviso and now he directs to Phoenix Suns, he has said that Jorge is its favorite player. He will be a rookie of 29 years. - http://www.as.com/articulo/balonces...oxima/campana/dasbal/20060612dasdaibal_3/Tes/

Who is this Guy, and can he Run and Gun????


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I thought you were dissin Leandro. I have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know who he is, but I hope we don't waste money on this guy, where it could go to someone who is more useful haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You changed your name back?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You changed your name back?



yeah, I just wasn't feeling the other name haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, I just wasn't feeling the other name haha.


Darn, now I guess I can't picture you as this anymore: 


































Or...maybe I can... :wait: ... ... ...Yep! I can!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Darn, now I guess I can't picture you as this anymore:
> !



LOL, you *** haha.

he could pass as the guy in your avatar though.




BTW that wet and wild match between Torrie and Candice was awesome :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Heres a video of Jorge Garbajosa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8clYIlx_3I&search=Jorge Garbajosa

He looks like a euro who can hit the three :whoknows: we better not pay him much.

BTW diss, are you a big tool fan? Going to their concert or been?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Heres a video of Jorge Garbajosa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8clYIlx_3I&search=Jorge Garbajosa
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love Tool. They're my favorite band.

I'm gonna have to wait for the fall, since they skipped Florida for that short US tour and are overseas now till August. I've seen them 2 times already though. Back in '01 and '02.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I love Tool. They're my favorite band.
> 
> I'm gonna have to wait for the fall, since they skipped Florida for that short US tour and are overseas now till August. I've seen them 2 times already though. Back in '01 and '02.


Nice yeh i love Tool aswell. I had it all planned to go to their concert hear in Australia, there was rumous of when and where it would be, but now its all stopped. I don't think they are coming here at all now :banghead: 

Last time they were out here was 2002 and i was 14 and poor. They better come back here :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Nice yeh i love Tool aswell. I had it all planned to go to their concert hear in Australia, there was rumous of when and where it would be, but now its all stopped. I don't think they are coming here at all now :banghead:
> 
> Last time they were out here was 2002 and i was 14 and poor. They better come back here :biggrin:



Hm, that's odd I could sworn they announced dates, but I would keep a look out on tool sites like fourtheye.net (guy who runs it lives in Australia) and toolshed.down.net. They could announce some eventually. I'm sure if they don't this yr, then probably next yr.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That Jorge guy looks pretty good. He would be a nice pick if we could get him at #28.
He has a Dirk-like shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> That Jorge guy looks pretty good. He would be a nice pick if we could get him at #28.
> He has a Dirk-like shot.



He would sign as a FA like those 2 guys last yr who went to Indiana and N'awlins/OC. It said Raptors have offered him but he would take less to be with the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> He would sign as a FA like those 2 guys last yr who went to Indiana and N'awlins/OC. It said Raptors have offered him but he would take less to be with the Suns.



Oh, thats probable better. Trade the 28 pick for money to sign him.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm, that's odd I could sworn they announced dates, but I would keep a look out on tool sites like fourtheye.net (guy who runs it lives in Australia) and toolshed.down.net. They could announce some eventually. I'm sure if they don't this yr, then probably next yr.


Thanks. Yeh iv been looking on toolshed they had dates but are now gone. I also heard the band was out here a few months ago except for Maynard to discuss dates, don't know what happend. We will see.

Anyway as for Jorge Garbajosa, if we can get him cheap then i guess go for it. ALthought i don't know what he will do for us. I think we should get him and package our to picks to drop a few spots and grab Sergio Rodriguez, that would be a successful draft.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

The Raptors are close to signing him too...

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...079&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040


----------

